# Getting our new goats to sleep in the barn??



## scalaway (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not sure this is a problem or not, but short of sleeping with them in our barn, I'm not sure how to get our new goats to sleep in their stalls?? They've only been home today, and my kids (of the two legged variety) hung out with them in their pasture/barn area for a good part of the day.  They all cried for about a half an hour and stood at the gate for MUCH longer when bedtime rolled around.  It's 2 am and I noticed all three goats are sleeping outside of the beautiful new barn my husband built for them.  There is fresh hay etc.. for them to sleep in etc...., but they are sleeping outside.  Is that okay??  Should we have tried harder to get them to stay inside the barn??  Should we have put a door on the barn so we could shut them up?  I figured it would be better to allow them to come and go as they pleased.  My son was wanting to sleep out there with them because he felt bad .  Any advice would be appreciated !!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 21, 2011)

scalaway said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this is a problem or not, but short of sleeping with them in our barn, I'm not sure how to get our new goats to sleep in their stalls?? They've only been home today, and my kids (of the two legged variety) hung out with them in their pasture/barn area for a good part of the day.  They all cried for about a half an hour and stood at the gate for MUCH longer when bedtime rolled around.  It's 2 am and I noticed all three goats are sleeping outside of the beautiful new barn my husband built for them.  There is fresh hay etc.. for them to sleep in etc...., but they are sleeping outside.  Is that okay??  Should we have tried harder to get them to stay inside the barn??  Should we have put a door on the barn so we could shut them up?  I figured it would be better to allow them to come and go as they pleased.  My son was wanting to sleep out there with them because he felt bad .  Any advice would be appreciated !!  Thanks so much!


First night is the toughest.  I don't care what animal you are raising.  Let your son sleep out there with them.  Since your children were with them most of the first day, this could help them (kids with four legs) realize the New Barn your husband built is THEIR new home.  It's all an adjustment period.  This is all normal.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 21, 2011)

Being in a new, unfamiliar place, this is normal.  Goats hate change of any kind, but I'll bet today they start investigating their new surroundings more.  You might try giving them treats in the barn.  They will eventually learn that the new barn is their shelter, especially when it rains.  Mine prefer to sleep outside right now, too.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 21, 2011)

We've got doors on our barns because we lock them up at night.  We have too many predators, some pretty large, to let them stay out at night.  If you are in an area that doesn't have big predators, and there is a fence around the barn, then perhaps it's not needed.

Ours are out until dusk, and when they see us coming they go inside.  

I had to laugh when you said your kids wanted to sleep in the barn.  Now that's true goat dedication.

DonnaBelle


----------



## tiny_tam (Aug 27, 2011)

My goats only feel secure once I've shut the door. I've tried going out the evening, but they're always up waiting for me. Other people I know just have field shelters but they say their goats are up at all hours so I think they come out in response to noises.


----------



## Otto Farms (Aug 28, 2011)

I have had 1000's of goats and never did any of them want to be in the barn unless it was raining, they prefer to sleep outside the barn in the lot usually. Keep some hay out in the barn lot and they ill be there. They dont like to be confined usually.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 28, 2011)

Otto Farms said:
			
		

> I have had 1000's of goats and never did any of them want to be in the barn unless it was raining, they prefer to sleep outside the barn in the lot usually. Keep some hay out in the barn lot and they ill be there. They dont like to be confined usually.


That has been our experience with goats. They are out playing in snow storms unless it gets really bad.

But in an area where predators are a huge issue locking them up may be the best defense.


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 15, 2011)

Our goats all go in at night and are locked in because we have bear, bobcat, fox and coyote.  They have pretty much trained themselves that when the chickens go to bed, it is time for them to go in also.  If they are not already in when we go down to put them in, we just tell them to "go to bed" and they go to their respective homes.  The only one we have a problem with is our youngest doe, who sometimes cannot make up her mind who she wants to sleep with  and goes back and forth a couple times before settling into her own house.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

scalaway said:
			
		

> I'm not sure this is a problem or not, but short of sleeping with them in our barn, I'm not sure how to get our new goats to sleep in their stalls?? They've only been home today, and my kids (of the two legged variety) hung out with them in their pasture/barn area for a good part of the day.  They all cried for about a half an hour and stood at the gate for MUCH longer when bedtime rolled around.  It's 2 am and I noticed all three goats are sleeping outside of the beautiful new barn my husband built for them.  There is fresh hay etc.. for them to sleep in etc...., but they are sleeping outside.  Is that okay??  Should we have tried harder to get them to stay inside the barn??  Should we have put a door on the barn so we could shut them up?  I figured it would be better to allow them to come and go as they pleased.  My son was wanting to sleep out there with them because he felt bad .  Any advice would be appreciated !!  Thanks so much!


So has the problem been resolved?  Have they started using their new home?  Hope all is well.


----------

